# Being Professionale



## shorinjikempo

Here is mine,
































:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## SBD

I like your watch and table so much that I decided to stop by and take some pix of my Pro on the same table.


----------



## SBD




----------



## shorinjikempo

Nice table too.  You remind to put mine on a Ted Su strap sometime soon. Very nice combo.


----------



## SBD

No doubt the Professionale is a great strap watch. I've got to find more straps to try!
Oh, and there aren't nearly enough pix of the Pro around, so here are some more:


















And from the hinge side









And the crown side


----------



## StefB

My waffle dial GMT on Kodiak - a favorite of mine:


----------



## Willith

Some old pictures of the one I had (it was too small for me):



















My old collection, its much smaller now:


----------



## laughinggull

aWWWW this all kind makes me missin' my Pros

Waffle dial gmt


















































































yellow dial


----------



## phunky_monkey

Some great Pro pics all, keep them coming!


----------



## SBD

phunky_monkey said:


> Some great Pro pics all, keep them coming!


+1000 Liz's pix are some of the best I've seen of the Pro! Really awesome stuff!


----------



## rsr911

I'll play!!!





















Just aquired my 4th Anonimo - a Grail watch!!
Pictures to follow in a few days!!!


----------



## jcoat007




----------



## shorinjikempo

911 - Can't wait to see some pics.

007- Awesome collection of Professionale series.


----------



## soberdave09

*niccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccce*

*































*


----------



## abmw

jcoat007 said:


>


WOW. That's a impressive collection.


----------



## laughinggull

+1000


----------



## rsr911

My HERO!!!!! :-!



jcoat007 said:


>


----------



## SBD

Good lordy! Jcoat, that is just SICK!  One ridiculously awesome shot of a ludicrously amazing Pro after another!  o|  o| 

I'll tell you what, if everyone keeps posting such illicit images, the mods are gonna have to shut this one down! :-d


----------



## peterb9

gmt waffle professionale on bracelet....... wow


----------



## 971

I used to own one then I tried to sell it and got scammed. I bought it from the admin of Anonimo watches unofficial page in facebook.


----------



## JayVeeez

971 said:


> I used to own one then I tried to sell it and got scammed. I bought it from the admin of Anonimo watches unofficial page in facebook.


I'm sorry to hear that.

I'm an admin of the Original Anonimo Firenze Facebook page. Who scammed you?


----------



## 971

JayVeeez said:


> I'm sorry to hear that.
> 
> I'm an admin of the Original Anonimo Firenze Facebook page. Who scammed you?


I bought it from fb admin there was good guy.

I tried to sell it locally.Did a noob mistake was seen all the writing on the walls like he is only communicating thru whatsapp and when calling that number it closed but decided to go on. That guy go the nerve to say my watch is a fake too to add insults to injury but learned my lesson after that never to sell thru that local website enless if I meet the person in person.


----------



## 971

By the way I bought my watch from Nelson who I think is also the admin and nice guy trustworthy.


----------



## JayVeeez

Yep everyone knows Nelson! Sorry you lost your knife. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## bmwbruce

My favorite watch in my collectio, and worthy of topping this thread.


----------



## julio13




----------

